# Bordam Breakers



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

My rabbit i have had for aprox 10days and decided to keep him indoors i have bought him a large dog cage to live in instead of a hutch.
In there i line it with paper , and he has a litter box, a towel to lie on his food , water bottle and 3 toys.

I am awaiting a pop up tent for him to hide in to be delivered.

However im still wantin other things for him to stop bordam. He comes out 2-3 times per day and has a good hop about with my dog they play together and he loves it.
Gona try him out side soon when i get a pen.
Im self employed and spend alot of time with my pets and are very rarely left alone how ever on days like today when im fully booked they are left alone. 
My dog just goes to bed, but i worry about days like this for the rabbit and wandered about bordam breakers i can introduce on days when hell be left alone


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

How big is the dog crate? He really needs more space, coming out 2-3 times a day isn't really enough.


----------



## Lionhead (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you let your rabbit free range around the room while you are out? a dog crate is ok if it's only used for him to sleep/eat/poop in but he really needs to be able to hop and run around during the day to alleviate boredom. Have boxes with holes cut out of them so he can run and hide in them, they also like to jump on top of them. Toilet roll tubes filled with hay is good for them to forage with , it keeps them occupied trying to get the hay out. If possible, another rabbit for company would be good as they are socialble animals and prefer company.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> My rabbit i have had for aprox 10days and decided to keep him indoors i have bought him a large dog cage to live in instead of a hutch.
> In there i line it with paper , and he has a litter box, a towel to lie on his food , water bottle and 3 toys.
> 
> I am awaiting a pop up tent for him to hide in to be delivered.
> ...


If he is inside it is too cold now to allow him time in the garden, the temp difference is too much.

Is it a 48" crate? and is he shut in it or is their a pen attached?
The best boredom breaker is a friend as rabbits are very social animals.


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

it is a large cage suitable for large dogs , dont know the exact size. there is no way ill be getting another rabbit i have a dog also which he plays with.i have not yet got a pen to attatch but thats my next step ive only had him under 2 weeks.


No i dont let my rabbit have free reign of the house when im out hes far to small (only8weeks) and hes still chewing. Leaving him unattended would be irresponsible.

His hutch i purchased with him was much smaller than the cage by quite a bit. When im in i keep the cage door open so he can hop in and out when he likes.

2-3 times per day isnt enough? how many then? im obviously not doing enough here then?
yet some rabbits are kept in small hutches all day everyday. :huh:
Id like to think i was giving my rabbit the right care and attention but obviously not
HELP


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> it is a large cage suitable for large dogs , dont know the exact size. there is no way ill be getting another rabbit i have a dog also which he plays with.i have not yet got a pen to attatch but thats my next step ive only had him under 2 weeks.
> 
> Rabbits need company, a dog is not the same as other rabbits.....
> 
> ...


My answers are in red..


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

hes not in a crate

hes in a cage thats been kitted out with lots of fun stuff for him he has lots of room hes not locked up 24/7 he has lots of social time and cuddles.

Hes also in my sitting room and hes around people all the time. I still think hes far to small to reign free, unless its supervised. he could get stood on or chew something he shouldn't. All this will take time and training but not over night. there will still be times when he has to be left, as much as i adore him, hes still an animal not a baby, i cant take him everywhere or be there 24/7.

Thats y i wanted ideas for him as his wellbeing and happyness are important to me


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

oh and yes to being netured and vac


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> hes not in a crate
> 
> hes in a cage thats been kitted out with lots of fun stuff for him he has lots of room hes not locked up 24/7 he has lots of social time and cuddles.
> 
> ...


You said he was in a crate 
cage/crate same difference. As for the free reign I never said free range right now. My exact words were "if you allow him a bunny proofed area this would be much better." which should have been done *before* you bought him home.

No one said you have to take him everywhere but shutting in a crate isn't suitable either he needs space to be able to be a rabbit, he also *NEEDS* a friend it is a proven fact that single rabbits only repeat certain behaviours whereas a rabbit in company shows many, many more natural behaviours. There is nothing like seeing a bunny bundle :001_tt1:


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

So what about rabbits who are shut in a hutch? i dont understand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> So what about rabbits who are shut in a hutch? i dont understand.


What about them?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> So what about rabbits who are shut in a hutch? i dont understand.


No one on here has condoned this, I thought this thread was about a house rabbit's accomodation needs
I don't think I know of anyone on here who just keeps their rabbit in a hutch


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

you said he needs a better enclosure yet i think its better than a hutch, its bigger, cleaner , he can see right out. 
He warm in doors with people and not stuck outside all alone.

I understand he needs exercise and social time which he gets , and as he gets bigger it will increase. Im also in the means of getting him a play pen.

And as for animals in hutches and outside are obviously used to the outdoors and have free reign of a garden but they too will get shut up over night/when their owner is at work/needs to go shopping etc etc. And shut up in a smaller space like a hutch.

i know pleanty people who just have one rabbit and there fine, my friend recently got a bunny for her other bunny and it attacked her bunny she had to get rid of it so in some cases no i dont think company is the best solution.


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> No one on here has condoned this, I thought this thread was about a house rabbit's accomodation needs
> I don't think I know of anyone on here who just keeps their rabbit in a hutch


well people do keep their rabbits out doors and weather they are in or outdoors they will be shut away at some point.?

so hutch or cage ? why is one better than the other..........or how is a cage worse when its bigger?

im just confused


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> you said he needs a better enclosure yet i think its better than a hutch, its bigger, cleaner , he can see right out.
> He warm in doors with people and not stuck outside all alone.
> 
> I understand he needs exercise and social time which he gets , and as he gets bigger it will increase. Im also in the means of getting him a play pen.
> ...


I'm not sure what you are talking about tbh, are you saying that because some people keep their rabbits in hutches then it is ok that others don't offer what the rabbit needs?

I'm sorry I really don't care if you know people with single rabbits as I said before there are articles proving that single rabbits only repeat a few behaviours (3 or 4 I think but can't remember for certain) whereas a rabbit with company will show many, many natural behaviours. As for your friend I bet that neither were neutered or were introduced on neutral territory?

I have never had a failed bonding with neutered rabbits they need company simple really.


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about tbh, are you saying that because some people keep their rabbits in hutches then it is ok that others don't offer what the rabbit needs?
> 
> I'm sorry I really don't care if you know people with single rabbits as I said before there are articles proving that single rabbits only repeat a few behaviours (3 or 4 I think but can't remember for certain) whereas a rabbit with company will show many, many natural behaviours. As for your friend I bet that neither were neutered or were introduced on neutral territory?
> 
> I have never had a failed bonding with neutered rabbits they need company simple really.


No i know you dont know what im talking about cuz you failing to see past what im saying and what you think.
How dare you assume that my friends rabbits wernt netured or introduced on neutral territory? on what ground do you have to assume that!! Your wrong obviously. 
And no i wasnt saying what you implied about hutches.
I was saying about a rabbit has to go into an enclosure at some point, so if they go in hutches outdoors howcome a large cage indoors isnt enough?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> No i know you dont know what im talking about cuz you failing to see past what im saying and what you think.
> How dare you assume that my friends rabbits wernt netured or introduced on neutral territory? on what ground do you have to assume that!! Your wrong obviously.
> And no i wasnt saying what you implied about hutches.
> I was saying about a rabbit has to go into an enclosure at some point, so if they go in hutches outdoors howcome a large cage indoors isnt enough?


Well if your friend did indeed follow neutering and neutral territory then of course I take that back, but I highly doubt it :wink:

I would never condone a rabbit being put into a hutch outside either have you ever heard of the campaign "A hutch is not enough" the smallest enclosure I would agree with outside is 6ft x 2ft x 2ft hutch with a 6ft x 4ft permanently attached run which is much, much bigger than a 48" dog crate alone 

You need to stop getting defensive and listen, just because others do it doesn't make it ok, same reason you wouldn't jump off a cliff just because others are (sorry assuming again )

Rabbits need space and they need company of their own kind it isn't rocket science :wink:


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

But he does get out im not locking him in day and night.
hes hopping around my sitting room as we speak has been for the past hour , hes found a new game of sitting on the shelf of my coffee table.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

But he will be shut away whilst you are asleep which happens to be a rabbits most active time.........

It's not difficult to rabbit proof an area (doesn't need to be the whole house), I should know I have 8 inside (will be 9 in a few weeks).


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

Not neccesseraly my partner works nights so sometimes i can still be up untill 3am with my pets.
I would never let him roam when im not in its just not gona happen. A dog is different. 
When im in by all means. or when i have his pen will be better.
8wow u must have a big house


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> well people do keep their rabbits out doors and weather they are in or outdoors they will be shut away at some point.?
> 
> so hutch or cage ? why is one better than the other..........or how is a cage worse when its bigger?
> 
> im just confused


why will an out door rabbit always be shut away at some point? my rabbits are NEVER shut in a hutch, a rabbitshould NEVER be shut in a hutch, they are much too small, a rabbit needs the equivalant of a 6 x 2ft hutch with PERMINANTLY attached 6 x 4 run, so indoors you would need to provide a 12 x 12ft pen, or equivalant.

if you cant provide the space, you shouldnt have got the pet

rabbits are not cage animals


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> Not neccesseraly my partner works nights so sometimes i can still be up untill 3am with my pets.
> I would never let him roam when im not in its just not gona happen. A dog is different.
> When im in by all means. or when i have his pen will be better.
> 8wow u must have a big house


No I don't have a huge house but they are free range because I have rabbit proofed my whole house.
Why is a dog different? 
Why won't you allow him a bunny proofed area?
If you can't offer what he needs inside maybe it is best to get him a decent sized outdoor accommodation.


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

phew a give up CBA to continue this debate , i have far more better things to do than to sit on a forum all day.

i came on here for advice and how to make things better for my bunny, yet al ie really been given is criticism about what im doing wrong 

I can provide space ........as explained i duno how many times in this thread.

im gona get in my car and go to my local petstore and get advice from a professional who doesnt have emotional attachment 
This forum is exhausting


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> No I don't have a huge house but they are free range because I have rabbit proofed my whole house.
> Why is a dog different?
> Why won't you allow him a bunny proofed area?
> If you can't offer what he needs inside maybe it is best to get him a decent sized outdoor accommodation.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> phew a give up CBA to continue this debate , i have far more better things to do than to sit on a forum all day.
> 
> i came on here for advice and how to make things better for my bunny, yet al ie really been given is criticism about what im doing wrong
> 
> ...


OMFG, how much advise do you want????????????? Basically I didn't tell you what you wanted to hear 

HAHA a professional at a pet shop thanks that made me laugh....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> B3rnie said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't have a huge house but they are free range because I have rabbit proofed my whole house.
> ...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> phew a give up CBA to continue this debate , i have far more better things to do than to sit on a forum all day.
> 
> i came on here for advice and how to make things better for my bunny, yet al ie really been given is criticism about what im doing wrong
> 
> ...


hiiii i run a pet store, feel free to ask me

no seriously, it sounds to me like you are going to just ask the same Qs over and over and over again, untill you get the answer you WANT, and then you will be all like YAY I KNEW I WAS RIGHT EAT THAT EVERY ONE WHO TOLD ME I WAS WRONG BECAUSE THIS ONE PERSON SAID I WAS RIGHT BOOOOOHYAH

99.9% of all high street pet stores will tell you what ever you want to hear just to make a sale


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> ILOVEMYPETZ said:
> 
> 
> > No he runs around the house when you allow him
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> B3rnie said:
> 
> 
> > not permenantly outside............:cursing:
> ...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> not permenantly outside............:cursing:


its getting much too cold to let an indoor bunny outside! think of the temperature difference, bunny cant put a coat on before he goes outside, he will be just the right temperature inside, and then you put him outside and he will be blummin freezing


----------



## ILOVEMYPETZ (Aug 25, 2011)

its not about i havent been told what i wanted to hear .......im just not bein heard.
my opening question was about bordam breakers for my rabbit.........not that hes bored i wanted different things to try with him for variety. and i explained his current living arrangements also i stated i was getting him a pen. 
Never mind


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> its not about i havent been told what i wanted to hear .......im just not bein heard.
> my opening question was about bordam breakers for my rabbit.........not that hes bored i wanted different things to try with him for variety. and i explained his current living arrangements also i stated i was getting him a pen.
> Never mind


best things you can get him are 
A) a bigger full time living area
B) a bunny friend


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

ILOVEMYPETZ said:


> its not about i havent been told what i wanted to hear .......im just not bein heard.
> my opening question was about bordam breakers for my rabbit.........not that hes bored i wanted different things to try with him for variety. and i explained his current living arrangements also i stated i was getting him a pen.
> Never mind


I gave you the perfect boredom breaker, get him a friend  
But apparently that isn't going to happen because someone somewhere had a failed bond


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my guys love tunnels and small spaces, the middle of carpet roles work really well for behind the sofa, most carpet shops love to get rid of them. 

They also love their treat ball and foraging


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Why are you getting so angry when people are only telling you what is best for your bun? If you have bunny proofed an area completely, then there isn't any need to shut the rabbit in the cage at all...? And why exactly are you so adamant that you won't get another rabbit?


----------

